# Greenr4 2021 lawn journal



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

Hello,

I wanted to start a lawn journal to have a place to document the progress of the lawn.

We bought our house in July of 2020, and beginning in late July early August, I accomplished a few things:

Late July - dethatch w/ sun joe, milo (bag rate), bioadvanced weed killer and PreM
8/10 - 1/2 lb N
8/16 - 1/2 lb N
8/22 - 1/2 lb N, 1lb P, 1lb K
8/27 - side yard - overseed, 1/4 lb N, 1/2 lb P 1/2lb K
8/31 -1/2 lb N
9/1 AM - Germination on side yard
9/7 - 1/2 lb N
9/12 - 1/2 lb N, 2lb starter fert on side yard
9/20 - 2lb starter fert side yard
9/29 - 1/2 lb N front and ~3/4 N on side
10/12 - 1/2 lb N front and side

A few weeks ago I conducted my first soil test. So far this is all I've done to the yard this year.

4/2 - prodiamine .75 oz/1000 side & front
4/12 - sulfur @ 5 lb, 0-0-62 3.5 lbs side & front

Hopefully in the next few weeks I can post some pictures!


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

Scarified and overseeded the back yard. Applied Milorganite to the front and side yards @ 6lb per 1,000. 0.4 lbs N, .25 lbs P.


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

Noticed some yellowing and did some research. Landed on nitrogen deficiency. Decided to put down ~ 0.5 lb fast-acting N (front & side) since Milo likely hasn't released yet due to colder temps.


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

Looking good after the N and a mow


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

5/22 - applied 2lb/k Scott's starter fert w/ tenacity to back yard


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

Really happy with the mow tonight!


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

Applied fungus control at curative rate on 6/7, as response to some spots beginning to show signs of disease


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

6/19: added .25lbs N to front and side to keep things moving. It's cooled down from 90* every day to being around 70-80* and we're finally getting some rain.

6/27: finished around the big tree, and triple cut the yard. Finally a break in the rain to get outside!


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

Another .25 lbs N to front & side yard


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

Added about 1/3 lb N 7/28, lawns coming out of summer nicely. Finally looks like it will start cooling off.


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

Busy weekend!!!

Decided to overseed the entire yard this fall. This week the temps have finally started to drop to a better range (80* high and 55* low), so this weekend was the time to seed. I am using GCI TTTF.

8/14 - mowing down to 1.5", then scarified the yard (1 pass only, could have done more). 
8/15 - Rented an aerator, and did a double pass throughout the yard. Also did some extra in some compacted areas in the back. Spread a mixture of compost and top soil as well in compacted areas as well. 
8/16 - Seed down! Also applied fungicide at a preventative rate, and some leftover 6-24-24. Only used less than 2lb/1000.

Now we water and wait!


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

Applied .25lbs of N to the yard on 8/30. Also have been mowing at 2" since seed down. Now 14 days after seed down. Had good germination 4 days after seeding.


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

I have also started a new project in the back yard. There was a weird shaped garden area there when we moved in and we couldn't decide what we wanted to do. We needed to do something so we decided to just plant grass. I had some leftover tttf to put down so it's a good little test plot to compare to the overseed.

Today - finished pulling weeds, rototilled, added topsoil, and leveled. Then put down seed. Figured this plot is ~100 sq ft. Excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

Added 1/4 lb N to the over seeded sections of the yard. Also have good germination in the test plot area


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

It's always good to remember where you started with this. I know there are times I feel like I'm not making progress and there's a ton of people on here that are doing great things. Posting this as a reminder of where it started.


----------



## greenr4 (May 13, 2020)

A few more pics after another mow today.


----------

